# How much can you deadlift ?



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

In Kg..


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

200kg x 5 dont do them often


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

whats Olympic weight?


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

230Kg for 5 reps.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

how long did it take u to train for the 230kg?


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

ive been at it for 3 years but its only the last year where i have improved at deadlifting.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Not enough...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Not enough...


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Its never enough.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

mikex101 said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Its never enough.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Its never enough.


Too true


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Too true


Come on then Martin whats your PB??

I'm guessing around 380??


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

200kg is my highest 1RM - failed a 210kg last week so going for it again on thursday, pretty confident tbh, i'm massively strong on the deadlift as opposed to benching and squatting.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Rocho said:


> Come on then Martin whats your PB??
> 
> I'm guessing around 380??


Lol, no I wish.

I pulled 325kg fairly comfortably in July, that was after squatting 380kg so my back was pretty fried.

I've not pulled a straight weight max single in the gym this year I don't think. I doubled 322.5kg before the comp in July.

M


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I did a 240 yesterday which is my new pb which I'm really pleased with.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

5x5 for 120 

Suppose it's ok after 5 weeks of training after a 6 month lard fest:whistling:


----------



## chopperead (Nov 7, 2008)

30 kg plus the bar.....

Beat that punks !


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

How long u been lifting ?


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

190kg for 2 only doing deadlift around a month now.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Jeez How comes so much already ?

what is it that makes u do more diet or higher reps than sets ?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

200kg, hopefully i'll be up another 20kg by the end of the year!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

200kg x 1


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

215kg for 1 rep.

see if i can get 2 reps on friday.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

225kg.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

danC said:


> Jeez How comes so much already ?
> 
> what is it that makes u do more diet or higher reps than sets ?


 Not sure why ive been training for while just deads are something i kinda shyed away from but im loveing them now probly my favourite exercise now.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

220 for 1

Going for 240 next week


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

310 x 1


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Jonnyboi said:


> 190kg for 2 only doing deadlift around a month now.


Seriously? That's awesome. Are you squatting big or something?


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

150Kg for 5 reps, been deadlifting approx 6-8months ish


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I never really deadlift due to injuries but I remember the last time I did I manged a couple of 170s. I've never had a sustained period where I have done them regularly. Touch wood, I am almost injury free now so hoping to start them properly in the coming weeks.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

0kg at the min, funked my back up last week


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

danC said:


> Jeez How comes so much already ?
> 
> what is it that makes u do more diet or higher reps than sets ?


Some people are geneticaly stronger at certain lifts buddy and when those people do the lifts week in week out it can only bring about progression,like i said i dont deadlift very often but can pull 200 for 5 which is average really,but if i was to apply myself to them every week then im sure i could beat those figures comftably,your not lifting against everyone else your lifting agaisnt youself every week so as long as the figures go up over time your making gains no matter if they seem small compared to other people.


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

A staggering 50kg for 8! But I've only been deadlifting for 3 weeks.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Not much now. Feel weak and feeble. Lucky to do 100kg, unless jaffa`s kicked in and then maybe 110


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Not much now. Feel weak and feeble. Lucky to do 100kg, unless jaffa`s kicked in and then maybe 110


LMAO! you stalking me? :lol:


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Jonnyboi said:


> 190kg for 2 only doing deadlift around a month now.


Thats amazing mate. I've been doing deads for about 9 months and only up to 170Kg:confused1:


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

More than I was last year but nowhere near what I used to.

In my 20's the wife got boxed in by a [email protected] in a mk3 Granada, I dragged his piece of sh*t into the middle of the road n left it there.

Now it would kill me trying.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

180kg x 5. Don't do them as often as i should, probably once a month.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

been doing them a few months, only lifting around 130kg atm...but im happy as my first lift i struggled with 60kg


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Round-2 said:


> More than I was last year but nowhere near what I used to.
> 
> In my 20's the wife got boxed in by a [email protected] in a mk3 Granada, I dragged his piece of sh*t into the middle of the road n left it there.
> 
> Now it would kill me trying.


You dragged a mk3 Granada?? :lol:

We have a winner, them things must weigh about 3 ton!:laugh: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

It was hardly my biggest pull ever but last night i pulled 700lb smoothly with just a belt and chalk. I was happy with that seeing that i am far from my strongest and biggest currently!


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

coldo said:


> You dragged a mk3 Granada?? :lol:
> 
> We have a winner, them things must weigh about 3 ton!:laugh: :thumb: :thumb :


Towel under the wheel arches and bounce that sucker 

Was only a 2litre tho :thumb:


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Con said:


> It was hardly my biggest pull ever but last night i pulled 700lb smoothly with just a belt and chalk. I was happy with that seeing that i am far from my strongest and biggest currently!


That's very respectable


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Con said:


> It was hardly my biggest pull ever but last night i pulled 700lb smoothly with just a belt and chalk. I was happy with that seeing that i am far from my strongest and biggest currently!


well you p1ssed on my fire lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Round-2 said:


> That's very respectable


Thanks but i have been lifting low 700s since i was 19, i need to train my pull up and get up to the 800lb mark. IMO 800lb and above is the mark of a truly large deadlift. Seeing that i just joined a powerlifting/strongman gym with all the good equipment like reverse hypers i think 800lb will fall before i turn 24.


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Con said:


> Thanks but i have been lifting low 700s since i was 19, i need to train my pull up and get up to the 800lb mark. IMO 800lb and above is the mark of a truly large deadlift. Seeing that i just joined a powerlifting/strongman gym with all the good equipment like reverse hypers i think 800lb will fall before i turn 24.


Yea but your doing it clean, that gets brucie bonus points.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

130kg x3 at 9.5 stone

Only been deadilifting 6 months or 

150 by christmas


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

355kg at 90kg single lift comp / 322.5kg at 82.5kg(MIAMI WPC worlds)


----------

